# [Verzweifelt gesucht] Sportpiktogramme



## akrite (8. März 2004)

Moin zusammen,

ich suche die Sportpiktogramme wie sie z.B. bei Olympischen Spiele zu finden sind, als Bitmap oder Vektorgrafik - ist aber egal !

Bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## PDeffer (8. März 2004)

Auch hier hülfe Dir das allseits geschmähte Corel-Set: nämlich die Cliparts.
PDeffer


----------



## akrite (8. März 2004)

...das ist jetzt wirklich dumm, "isch hab gar kein Corel" - deshalb wäre eine Webadresse schon recht hilfreich, oder Du könntest alles(Sport-Piktogramme) zippen und mir per email schicken ;-)

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## aberabtula (3. September 2004)

weiss niemand eine webadresse?
ich bin auch auf der suche nach den richtigen sportartsymbolen, hab bisher aber nicht viel brauchbares gefunden...


----------



## latheiss (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin ebenfalls seit einer Stunde im Netz unterwegs und suche die Piktos von Athen 2004 oder auch die alten Piktos von 1972.
Kann mir denn da keiner hlefen?


----------



## phrozen (12. Januar 2005)

Ich würde nicht nach Vektordatein sondern nach Dingbat Schriften mit Sportsymbolen suchen, die sind auch Verlustfrei skalierbar (und eigentlich Vektoren...).
Von denen weiss ich sicher das es Sportpiktogramme als Schrift gibt, bin neulich zufällig drüber gestolpert als ich eine andere Schrift gesucht habe. Leider hab ich sie nicht heruntergeladen, aber die dürfte über Google zu finden sein.


----------



## latheiss (12. Januar 2005)

wie kann ich denn die Schrift herunterladen. Habe so was noch nie geacht.


----------

